

Show HN: Chat for Trello - paularsen
http://www.chat4trello.com

======
dang
Fake voting and commenting is a bannable offense on Hacker News.

------
Lazabianca
Hi, keep going, love it !

------
mihaela1976
Hello, that`s great!!

------
morocel
Wow!

------
kanchanb
Wow

